# What happpened to all the Wiz fans?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

on this site, it seemed like there used to be a lot more.

Am I wrong, or did they just leave? Or is it still off season?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess they all became Nets fans.

Oi.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I guess they all became Nets fans.
> 
> Oi.


:laugh:

I know that afireinside is still active around here.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

It is still offseason. There is not much buzz to talk about since their have not been dramatic offseason moves. The Wizards core is still back aside from Jarred Jeffries.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Some are lurking around, just not in this forum. It will pick up when the season starts.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I think there are more Gilbert fans than Wizards fans.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A wizard mysteriously made them disappear.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Big Mike said:


> Some are lurking around, just not in this forum. It will pick up when the season starts.


Yeah. Maybe it will. I just remember this place as one of the more active communities on the site.

Not on the same level as the Bulls, Raptors, or Blazers perhaps. But they had a nice group of posters here.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I find Wizard fans to be really busy. 

I fully expect the fans and posts shoot up after the season starts.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

NOBLE said:


> I think there are more Gilbert fans than Wizards fans.


You sure there wasn't more Kwame Brown and Jared Jeffries fans?


----------



## Cougars#21 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am a Wiz fan


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow this place is really dead now, probably the deadest on the board, hello anyone? :wave:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea I think this board is a lot like the 76'ers board now, there's just not much to talk about. Same team, no off-season moves, more losses than wins..

When Arenas gets back it'll liven up a little.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

The holiday season really took all my time away. I'm not sure where all the other dedicated posters went though. I should be more active once the college semester works though since I will be in my house more.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Still here, just not much time to post. Things should change since the holiday season is over. 

Happy New Year to everyone :cheers:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I haven't been posting much this season and for the past month its because I have been out of the area and haven't seen the games.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't been around here much for a _long_ time. Just been busy, I guess.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i just stopped visiting the site after it left basketballboardsnet. All the normal forums i used to visit get considerably less traffic. I think this site is a prime example of way too many subforums with not enough visitors


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I noticed its not only this forum (that posters are leaving)but some others also, what gives?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looking at this board, it kinda sucks. Rockets board is pretty good.


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

giordun said:


> Looking at this board, it kinda sucks. Rockets board is pretty good.


What's a rocket fan doing here anyway??:azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Wow this place is really dead now, probably the deadest on the board, hello anyone? :wave:


Not nearly as dead as the Spurs forum, that place is a graveyard. We dont even have regular game threads anymore.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What happened to MJG? He was the life of this forum.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RealGM is a bigger site.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> RealGM is a bigger site.


Thats an understatement. Theres alot of great posters that left this site, MJG, Shanghi Kid, Jazzy1, BCH, Northeast Wiz, ShyFx, and some I can't even remember. HKF im still surprised you post here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I post here because it's in my bookmarks. I have another name on RealGM, but I rarely post there. I just like to read the reactions. For the most part, real life has taken over and I only have time to watch the games and read articles.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

It seems to have dropped off a lot since BBB.net became BBF.com. There aren't enough posters for all 30 teams to have thriving forums. It's unfortunate.


----------

